# Charity ideas?



## Namaste (Dec 12, 2012)

I am new to this blog, and I love it! I am wondering about knitting for charity. I have explored "Warm Up America", and they seem to be well stocked. Does anyone have any other ideas? At the moment, I am working alone on blankets and hats. 
Thank you for your input.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

The hospitals for veterans for lap blankets, the local hospital for preemie hats. Also churches, salvation army. We have an organization in Chicago called the Night Ministry that goes out in the streets every night providing medical care, clothing, etc to the homeless on the streets. They are always looking for items. Local schools, kids are always losing hats, mittens. Food pantries/social service agencies can also provide suggestions. Project Linus also collects blankets for kids.


----------



## Namaste (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you! Great ideas, and such a quick response.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

yes, you can check our the Cancer center in your town or the largest city near you. 
Also there is the Pine Ridge Idian Reservation. They are in need for anything warm. The have elderly, Babies, & the teens. They even take food products. You would have to get them.
lakotayouth.ore they havedifferent months like Jan. slippers, socks. Feb. Love the Elders,, Lotions, soap. Pot holders,acarf, mittens. 
tbbrown12369


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Also check with your local Cancer Treatment Centers, Oncology Doctor Offices.
Chemotherapy Patients get cold during treatments.


----------



## bestnest42 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, this is my first time too. It sounds like you would do great at organizing a group to do as you are doing. It is easier than it seems at first. I started a group in October after being asked to do so by 2 different people. A missionary in Jamaica, and her home church that I had collected items for. It was not difficult. If you have seen any prayer shawl pattern books, examples of group formation instruction are given. Almost all group leaders everywhere are a fount of information. Needs are easy to find for hand made products, just as your other replies indicated. If you don't have funds there are a lot of people willing to help out when they know the need. It is more fun to have a goal and get together to work on some projects as a group and then have other projects to work on at home between meetings. There is less burnout over time this way. Also just because comforters and slippers are always needed you can switch to another project when you are tired of one thing or get a new pattern for the same need like slippers and hats. Look in the community events calendars for different groups and make contact. Grief or addiction groups always need prayer shawls, hospitals like to give "burden bears" to little ones coming in to ER or labs for blood draws so they have something to squeeze and comfort. Good luck.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I was going to add my 2 cents, but I see everyone else covered it all. I send my newborn hats and blankets to a local hospital in need. Send afghans to the local VA and a shelter. There are so many places in need, but as I said, the others pretty much said all that I would have. Bless you and good luck.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

My one biggest suggestion would be to donate locally, as the bigger charities get so much and your donations may not end up going where you wanted them to. I heard horror stories about the Pine Ridge Reservation-- dumping donations in dumpsters and people selling the items in yard sales. Hope that's not true, but the only way to be sure your stuff goes to charity is to find someplace local where you can see what goes on. I would think of nursing homes, where they need washcloths and lap robes and shawls, or a local crisis pregnancy center, where they can use all kinds of baby items. Sometimes hospitals take stuff for preemies, too. There are probably lots of needs right in your own hometown.


----------



## Namaste (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you so much! Great Ideas. I never even thought to contact City of Hope, right in my back yard. DUH!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.woolworks.org/charity.html


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

also try local homeless shelters, the shelters in this area publish lists of wants on their websites, with this cold weather, I'm sure they nned warm things.


----------



## wiremysoul (Dec 4, 2012)

Let's not forget animals in need. See if your local SPCA will accept kitty bedmats or cocoons (http://www.eilentein.com/2012/05/pesa.html), little stuffed toys, pet sweaters and dog bed blankets.


----------



## Namaste (Dec 12, 2012)

Sue, thank you for this website. I will be in contact with some new local organizations to help them get started. This feels so good!


----------



## Namaste (Dec 12, 2012)

Awesome idea too! Yes, I intend to do some doggie sweaters.


----------



## Namaste (Dec 12, 2012)

I intend to start a group soon. But for now, I am knitting while I sit with my dying husband. I wouldn't be able to commit to anything right now, as far as meetings are concerned.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Namaste said:


> I am new to this blog, and I love it! I am wondering about knitting for charity. I have explored "Warm Up America", and they seem to be well stocked. Does anyone have any other ideas? At the moment, I am working alone on blankets and hats.
> Thank you for your input.


 I knit hats, neckwarmers, scarves, mittens and gloves for homeless in my area. We have the Reno (Nevada) Gospel Mission that serves meals to familes, so I also make for children. Any homeless shelter would love to have warm articles of clothing. I have also knitting for the local coat drives. My 98 year old Grandmother lives north of Green Bay Wis and she knits hats for the homeless in her area as well.


----------



## Florida Sue (Feb 1, 2012)

I would say stay local.


----------



## SheilaSchnauzies (Jul 23, 2012)

Seconding what you said! I run a Miniature Schnauzer Sanctuary. I've had occasion to visit unheated kennels to pick up animals in the winter here in Nebraska and believe me, anything to provide warmth for the doggies is so much appreciated!

To find your local shelters, one way is to go to www.petfinder.com and search for a dog in your zip code area. That will turn up listings, and the shelters will be within those listings.



wiremysoul said:


> Let's not forget animals in need. See if your local SPCA will accept kitty bedmats or cocoons (http://www.eilentein.com/2012/05/pesa.html), little stuffed toys, pet sweaters and dog bed blankets.


----------



## SheilaSchnauzies (Jul 23, 2012)

OT, but your doggie is so cute!



Florida Sue said:


> I would say stay local.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

I've used volunteer match or you can work with a local hospice.(I'm working with a hospice now). You may also knit for veterans--check local municipal building.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Namaste said:


> I intend to start a group soon. But for now, I am knitting while I sit with my dying husband. I wouldn't be able to commit to anything right now, as far as meetings are concerned.


I'm sorry to hear about your husband. Prayers and peace for you both.


----------



## pattyj (Nov 24, 2012)

Let me add Newborns In Need to the others mentioned here. There are chapters nationwide. They provide needed care items for babies born early or into poverty. They also provide bereavement items for the little ones who lose their fight for life. Here is a link to their chapter listings. Check out the website: http://www.newbornsinneed.org/our-chapters/


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh Namaste, I'm so sorry. Good luck getting through this terrible time. I hope you have loving support around you. I know what it's like though having to keep busy as I also did when my Mum was dying.

Prayers and best wishes.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Namaste said:


> I am new to this blog, and I love it! I am wondering about knitting for charity. I have explored "Warm Up America", and they seem to be well stocked. Does anyone have any other ideas?  At the moment, I am working alone on blankets and hats.
> Thank you for your input.


Hi, You are correct about the "name brand" charities. Although I live in MA, and can knit for any of the world class hospitals in Boston, they are inundated with donations. I have a friend in Arkansas (whom I met online knitting scarves for the 2013 Special Olympics). I asked other charities she donated to and she told me about AK Children's Hospital. I now am knitting my hats only for them. They always accept knitted hats sizes preemie to adult and they are grateful for each hat they receive. They are a small hospital and desperately need donations. They have a website which has some fabulous patterns! 
I hope this helps.
Take care, 
Lisa


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

How about http://forum.knit-a-square.com/page/patterns?xg_source=msg_mes_network they are always desperate for clothing for aids orphans. if you go to their site, there's a page of suggested patterns, squares, etc.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Knots of Love! The founder personally calls me to "Thank me" for my knitted hats. She also lets me know who will be receiving them. It is soooo nice to be appreciated. You can find this group online! Good luck


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

wiremysoul said:


> Let's not forget animals in need. See if your local SPCA will accept kitty bedmats or cocoons (http://www.eilentein.com/2012/05/pesa.html), little stuffed toys, pet sweaters and dog bed blankets.


When I first got started knitting again, this is what I did. I made blankets for the local animal shelter. I figured they wouldn't mind my practice stitches or crazy color combos! I made a lot of baby blanket patterns!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

"Operation Gratitude" sends 100,000+ Care Packages each year to deployed troops and wounded warriors. Knitted scarves are accepted, but the organization does have some color and design guidelines. Please visit their website for additional information. Thank you!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Namaste said:


> I intend to start a group soon. But for now, I am knitting while I sit with my dying husband. I wouldn't be able to commit to anything right now, as far as meetings are concerned.


So sorry about your husband. One idea I have is to ask your church or another church and get names of families who could use nice, hand knit hats, mittens, etc. That would give good practice for you and the children in these families would love to be in style.😀That would really make me enthusiastic.


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

Mother Bear Project is a fun one. You would need to order the pattern ($5). Bears are sent to kids all over the world. If you check out the website you'll see many pictures of the kids with their bears. It's also a great way to use up stash yarn.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

there are so many this time of year. If you are looking to do small things I do carewear.org. You can go to there website and read about them. For the most part it is babies in the NICU but they have other projects as well. they also have a list of hospitals all over the USA and what they need and patterns as well. You take or send your stuff directly to the hospital of your choice. **** luck and thank you for helping others.

debi


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for this website. My sister was looking for somewhere in her area and I found a place in her area.


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

There are so many needs in your own back yard. I donate to my local Catholic Charities. Also to "Hannah House" which is for battered women and children. There is also "Oliver Gospel Mission" for the homeless. 

Your Church can guide you to local charities also.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

try headhuggers.org


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Namaste said:


> I intend to start a group soon. But for now, I am knitting while I sit with my dying husband. I wouldn't be able to commit to anything right now, as far as meetings are concerned.


So sorry you are going through this. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I made a couple shawls for chemo pts when I was in treatment. Now my LYS has told us about the Knockers Project. You can knit or crochet prostheses. I googled it and see why and when they can be needed as opposed to the commercial ones. They will go to our local cancer center. Patterns free online.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

sweetsue said:


> http://www.woolworks.org/charity.html


Thank you for the website. So many places to knit for charity. I found a place in the town I grew up in. I've got a few things knit I'll send to them. Thanks again.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I also suggest donating locally -- you don't have to go thru an organization, neccessarily. Project Linus has lists of drop off places in various areas. Headstart might be in need of hats and mittens, you local Mission, or homeless shelter, the women's shelter. Look around. Giving a hat or scarf to a neighbor in need -- even because they might be lonely can also be a charity. Check with the nurse at your schools in low-income areas. There are people around you in need.


----------



## Toni2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Not sure where you live but I have donated to the local hospitals by making blankets for the preemies, babies, kids and even adults. Also donate blankets, hats, shawls, scarves to the nursing homes, Department of Children and Families and homeless shelters. Keep in mind you don't need to be part of an organization to donate to places.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.motherbearproject.org/

This is the charity I knit for. Fun to make and I love doing it for children.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

If you can crochet with #10 cotton, there is always a need for stoma covers, the little bibs used by laryngectomy patients. My mother used to make them for the local cancer center.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Namaste said:


> I intend to start a group soon. But for now, I am knitting while I sit with my dying husband. I wouldn't be able to commit to anything right now, as far as meetings are concerned.


Blessings to you and prayers for your husband. I lost my dear hubby over 4 years ago - strange that you want them with you but pray for their pain to be over. And you are thinking of others and that's a good plan for you and those in need will receive beautiful gifts.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I knit baby clothes for a charity called "Miracles Happen, US". It's run by a lady in Maryland and she sends out to pregnancy crises centers all over the US. She has a website. She accepts things as I get to do them. No pressure. Have an ill husband so I can't commit to any clubs. Lovely lady.


----------



## florence56 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry too hear about your husband prayers and thoughts to you.


----------



## Toni2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Debi, I just went into that site and love it. I know all of those hospitals and have done my clinical rotations at some of them. With that being said I think I am going to organize a group here to do it with me. Again thank you for the information.

Hugs,
Toni


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes!!! Knots of Love.Org is a wonderful charity that makes chemo caps for cancer patients who have lost their hair. Please check them out : knotsoflove.org. You will find patterns you can download for free and a list of the yarns they require et.,


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

Check out the Warmth for WArriers website. They send caps to the military in coldplaces.


----------



## Toni2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Namaste said:


> I intend to start a group soon. But for now, I am knitting while I sit with my dying husband. I wouldn't be able to commit to anything right now, as far as meetings are concerned.


I am so sorry you are going through this. If you lived in Connecticut I would come and help you through this hard time. You can always vent from afar, I will gladly lend an ear, shoulder or whatever you need. Just say the word. Hugs to you and your family.

Toni


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Toni2 said:


> Namaste said:
> 
> 
> > I intend to start a group soon. But for now, I am knitting while I sit with my dying husband. I wouldn't be able to commit to anything right now, as far as meetings are concerned.
> ...


So kind. 😊


----------



## lndoyle (Apr 21, 2011)

Another wonderful group is ShipSupport (aka The Ships Project), which collects and sends wool hats (in the winter) and Cool Ties (summer) to the troops stationed all over the world. All military branches, not just Navy.


----------



## TXbobbie (Jan 17, 2013)

right now a few of us meet weekly. We are quilting small pillows for the local care center. We are quilting right now. I have started knitting a shawl for the same place.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

In New Jersey we have a retired firemen's home,,,Any of the cancer hospitals (hats, blankets for the kids, bears, scarves. Project Linus, small blankets for kids. Hats for the military.


----------



## annfran (Dec 24, 2012)

Knitting for the needy????? My idea is "Everyone needs a scarf"
but that is because I knit scarves. Everyone needs a cap too. 
It's freezing here right now !!!!! Why not see if your local soup kitchen/food pantry might hand them out. Seems these big organizations get a lot while local places do not. Give it a try.
Franann


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I knit (and crochet) hats and mitts for our families in need. I made tiny baby hats for our preemie ward, and newborns. then turned my attention to a layette program through our local church Now I am thinking about doing chemo hats. I talked to our cancer clinic here, and yes they are interested in the hats, however they have very strict guidelines. The must be very soft, with no knots or anything to be harsh to sensitive heads. They have to approve each and every hat. There is a few ideas, I do a lot of charity.Our Canadian winters are very cold.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Most of my knitting is for charity. I would agree to start locally, its cheaper than sending somewhere far. Some of your knit shops may know. Contact your churches, we have 3 missions here in our town, I remember before christmas they were talking on that particular nite, they had 800 people of all ages sleeping there that nite! talk about needing warm things, many go back out during the day and some come back and some don't. I also sew some and have a quick hat pattern for fleece hats so I use the leftovers for that. shouldn't be hard to find! Good Luck and God Bless for all that you will do!


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

Google "chemo hats" for ideas on chemo hats if that is one that interests you. Delaware headhuggers has great free patterns and help too.


----------



## Wilma43 (Jun 7, 2011)

Our winter Texan campground knitters and crocheters are aiming for 100 hats by the middle of March. One of the ladies will be taking them to Michigan to be passed out at one of the homeless dinners served by local churches next December. Many people who don't want to knit have donated yarn and even needles. I often start the ribbing on hats and then those who've never worked on cirucular or double pointed needles aren't so intimidated to work on a hat. Last year, our hats and afghans went to Stepping Stones Mission in Atlanta, GA. Incidentally, my husband has crocheted over 50 hats for one cause or another in the last year. Ain't he great???


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

Our local knitting guild knits for charity. Everything from baby blankets for newborns in neeed, to scarves and hats for the homeless. Also pet blankets and the cancer hats, preemie hats, baby stuff in general. One thing, that I found interesting is that the knitting for charity goes all year...I wasn't aware of that, until this past year. That's kind of nice....in the middle of other stuff that I'm knitting, if I have the time...I can slowly work on a hat or a scarf or a part of a baby blanket for those in need...antyime during the year. Good luck with your knitting.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

With postage going up the end of the month I would suggest checking out your local charities. Many have already been mentioned. Here are a couple others that I have knitted for:
Local food bank (they have accepted hats, mittens, socks, scarves for all ages as well as afghans)
Local pregnancy center (all baby items up to size 12 months)
Homeless shelters (mostly have accepted hats, scarves, socks, and mittens, however on occasion they have also taken afghans and blankets. Also, depending who their focus is on will depend on whether they need for men, women and children)


----------



## neicyann (Nov 19, 2011)

you could also call your local school, some of the children in any of the classes from Pre- school to the high schoolers are in need. also call the local funeral homes sometimes they are in need of items for babies and young children.


----------



## neicyann (Nov 19, 2011)

you could also call your local school, some of the children in any of the classes from Pre- school to the high schoolers are in need. also call the local funeral homes sometimes they are in need of items for babies and young children.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

The Women Ministries of my denomination (Evangelical Covenant) has been making layettes for Congo since the 1940's. The sets include a flannel jacket, bonnet & blanket. They are now making knitted caps and want to add booties. If you would like to donate booties you can PM me for information. My church is in Northbrook, IL.


----------



## crotchety crafter (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi

I take it from your chat that you are in the US so I don't feel I can offer any charity ideas, as over here I knit for Salvation Army, Mission for Seaman, Loving Hands and anywhere local that needs it (along with some knit mad friends). Just wanted to say that I'm thinking about you. Take care


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

Project Linus is a great place to donate blankets from size premie to full size. They go to children who are very sick or are removed from their homes or in crisis. Police cars are known to carry them. The have a large organization and do important work. I think their website is projectlinus.org. good luck!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

My group here in AZ knits, crochets, sews and makes fleece blankets for many charities. Our items go to a local rescue mission, a group who provides items for battered women and their children, the local VA hospital, the animal shelter and our area hospitals just to name a few. We have made over 1000 items since last May. Just this week I saw an article in the paper about an apartment complex for elderly, below poverty level income folks who were in need of all times of items for these people. Some don't even have a chair to sit on. 
I also make preemie sets that I send to a hospital in WV, my birth state. At Christmas they get little Santa type hats for all the babies in the unit. Love doing it.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

I am praying for peace and comfort for you and your husband. I will also add both of you to the prayer list for a group I belong to. 
Feel the arms of this group and me around you in comfort and caring.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I would also vote for your local SPCA or shelter...my daughter and I knit cat mats to donate to ours.

If you are a church goer you could see if other members are working on a charity of their choice. My grandmother's grandmother went to a church that has celebrated their 200th anniversary and they pick a yearly project (ie, scarves for downtown men's shelter in 2011, baby hats for baptist hospital in 2012).

I am sorry about your husband; I sat with my younger brother and mom while they died.


----------



## rfryer (Jan 22, 2013)

I've formed a Prayer Shawl Ministry at our church which is great fun. There is a group of 6 who knit shawls which are then given by folks in the congregation to people in need of a little comfort. We also knit "Scarves for the Troops" which provide warmth to our armed services folks serving overseas in cold climates. these are sent out in October/November and are very much appreciated.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Namaste said:


> I intend to start a group soon. But for now, I am knitting while I sit with my dying husband. I wouldn't be able to commit to anything right now, as far as meetings are concerned.


I am so, so sorry to hear about your husband. You are an angle sitting by his side. I also understand your ability to knit while there but again not being able to commit to something more than one item at the time.

This past November my 92 year old mother got very ill, I brought her to the hospital where she was for 2 1/2 weeks. I was told several times to prepare to say my goodbyes. I was sitting by her side knitting every day from morning to evening (knitting Dee's Ashton shawl).

Well, mother recovered but her mind had deteriorated so much that she was no longer able to go home where she had been living alone with her cat. Long story short, a month later I managed to get her into a nursing home's Alzheimer's ward under emergency placement.

Waiting for her on the bed was a bright red shiny gift bag. Inside was a card welcoming her from a community group of volunteers. They had made a beautiful crochet afghan, slightly larger than a lap size. She loves this afghan, it is with her constantly, folded neatly on her walker when she leaves the room, draped over her bed when she is there. The bag too, did wonders, she is still loves the shiny red bag.

I still visit mother daily but not all day any more. She is falling into a very nice routine under the care of the incredible people working there. Yesterday when I arrived I saw mother allowing another resident to stroke the afghan as if it was a pet. Bless this group of volunteers who makes these afgahns for the nursing home's residents.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Local animal shelters need towels, blankets and soft cushions for the poor things to lie on.
Crochet or knit a big square or round pillow and fill it with soft poly so it can be washed.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And if you have a local food bank, see whether they will distribute hats, mittens, scarves, baby sweaters, etc. to their clients.

And if you have local Visiting Nurses, see whether they can use lap afghans, slipper socks, and shawls to distribute on their rounds.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

You might try knitting teddy bear sweaters for Paul Newman's Double H Ranch for children with life threatening diseases. It's fun and quick. www.bridgingpeople.org


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am with my knitting group at church that knits sweaters for children around the world. The woman who organized the group is wonderful, she also has been able to get people to donate yarn for the knitters to use. The group is Knit for Kids, Guideposts used to do this, but another company now does this. I just put Knit for Kids in the line for the webpage and it takes me to the right page. Last year my knitting group, knitted over 200 sweaters for this group.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Newborns in Need, a family violence center are a couple, or a pregnancy care center.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

I currently knit for a woman's shelter. You would be surprised how few personal items these women and their children have when they arrive. Most of the time they flee with a moments notice. They often arrive with nothing but the clothes they are wearing. With yarn donated by numerous KP members, I made a huge box of hats, scarves, shawls, mittens,blankets,etc. The shelter was so honored by this gift, they sent me a personal thank you. I am currently working on summer items, shawls,market bags,etc. Just a thought


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

I knit blankets for the Linus Project which is nationwide you can find on the web. It is a wonderful organization and they are very grateful for all of the donations. These blankets are given to children in crisis. Imagine having a blanket to hold on to when you are receiving chemo or some other horror. Whatever you decide to do for charity / thank you for your generosity


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Lots of great ideas, I belong to Newborns in Need, there is also Relief share, I foucs on children. there are so many needs. Good luck .....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time. Take care.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Namaste said:


> I intend to start a group soon. But for now, I am knitting while I sit with my dying husband. I wouldn't be able to commit to anything right now, as far as meetings are concerned.


so sorry to hear that, I will send you my prayers as I spent my last year doing that also. I crocheted an entire afghan that I call my hospital blanket while I was with him.


----------



## reddixon (Jan 23, 2013)

I used to work in a neonatal intensive care unit and we always needed blankets and hats. The families were so appreciative. also any local organization for unwed mothers would be a good place. Nursing home residents also can use lap blankets and afghans.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this, I will keep you and your husband in my prayers.


Namaste said:


> I intend to start a group soon. But for now, I am knitting while I sit with my dying husband. I wouldn't be able to commit to anything right now, as far as meetings are concerned.


----------



## Barajean (Sep 3, 2011)

How about knots of love.org ?
My friend and I have been knitting for this organization close to 5 years!
Check out the site.

Barbara


----------



## Barajean (Sep 3, 2011)

How about knots of love.org ?
My friend and I have been knitting for this organization close to 5 years!
Check out the site.

Barbara


----------



## Grand9 (May 16, 2012)

You might want to check out [email protected] Marybeth knits/crochets warm hats,scarves and mittens for those youngsters in West Central Mn. that would otherwise go without. She accepts donations of yarn also. She has shared some of the "extra" with me in ND to help the homeless population here. Have a beautiful day.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Contact your local hospitals and homeless shetlers....many have groups who knit for them. All have rules about what they can accept, especially the premie units


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

sorry to hear about your husband my prayers are with you. 
I had that situation last march and I went into hosp. 3 weeks later for a cancer op.
I had made many garments for our local cancer hospice raised lots of money then as I am a sewing and embroidery machinist now make phone pouches or small purses for childrens school money, which are in great demand and all monies go to the hospice.
just another idea to keep you going.


----------



## Ducahn (Jan 23, 2013)

I knit cat blankets for the local Humane Society. Each cat has one and they are changed daily so they need lots of them. I make them about 12" x 18" but measurements don't need to be exact. I use washable acrylic yarn, bulky or 2 strands of worsted weight. I use patterns (such as garter stitch) which are dense and bulky. This is a great way to use up leftover yarn.


----------



## pashunknit (Aug 3, 2011)

By all means, check local charities: shelters, counseling services, etc. I do know that one of our local Catholic Social Services counseling offices was very excited to get mittens I'd knitted a few years back. Also some churches have "clothing closets" for those in need. And for the past several years I have been donating caps and mittens to a local shelter. They gladly accept over 200 items a year. So the need is there. I agree with the notion that the large national charities probably get a lot of attention, so stick with local. As they say, "Charity begins at home."


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

My prayers are with you and your husband.


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

premature baby units love small blankets and tiny hats and cardi's. Bigger items also for unexpected arrivals are also welcome here.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Also womens shelter take hat donations also scarves.


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

our church supports a children's home who asks for afghans, hats and scarves and custom made pillow covers for their beds....... there is always a rotation of kids and they keep their items. We've been told they feel as if someone cares about them......


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I always think local first, to avoid those ever-increasing mailing costs. Think of places like: hospital neonatal units, chemo centers, community resource centers, teen pregnancy centers, womens' shelters, homeless shelters, daycares, preschools, etc. Any place that serves community with basic needs is usually a good source for warm clothing needs.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Bless you as you stay by your husband in his last days. This is precious time for you and for him.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry you are insuch difficult times. Any gift you knit for those in need will bless you. I started a prayer shawl ministry after making prayer shawl for a few friends in difficult times. I hope we would do about 25 shawl/ lap blankets per year. We are about to complete year 3 and 428 have been given. people really want to be involved with helping others. We have never asked for money from the church a few have given and several outsiders have given several hundred and we have recieved loads of yarn. If you PM me I would love to send you a shawl.


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

The NICU of any hospital always needs booties, blankets and hats for their preemies


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

None of my local hospitals needed or wanted my baby hats so I called the small hospital where I was born, way back in Pa., and they were thrilled with the idea.
So, every month I try to send at least 10 hats to their Baby unit. I don't have to commit to anyone but myself, and so far, I have been able to do it.
It's fun to make them seasonal and get them there on time.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Google "military charities." There's lots of them, and those folks deserve our support. I know the Marines accept knitted baby/child items, but I haven't looked into the other branches of the service.


----------



## careyberry (Jun 11, 2012)

I knit for afghans for Afghans (www.afghansforafghans.org), a San Francisco-based volunteer group which sends hand-knit and crocheted blankets and sweaters, vests, hats, mittens, and socks to organizations serving women and children in Afghanistan. Another favorite group is women4women-knitting4peace (www.knitting4peace.org), which provides 
 Peace Shawls for women
 Peace Pals (boy & girl dolls) for children
 Scarves4Peace for children & teens
 Peace Caps for children & teens
 Blankets of Peace for families.
And at Christmas time I take part in the "Scarving Artists" project at the St. Anthony Foundation in San Francisco. This past Christmas I made nine scarves for homeless women and men living on the streets of the Tenderloin District in the city.


----------



## Grand9 (May 16, 2012)

Thank you for that thought. I have crocheted hats, scarves and mittens for the women and children's shelters on the Standing Rock Res. and sometimes have had time to add a small teddy bear. I will certainly google military charities. Our 4-H Club does monthly chariety work and perhaps this would be another out let for them.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

You have your hands full. Blessings to you both....


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

Knit for Kids, @ World Vision, 210 Overlook Dr., Sewickly, PA 15143 has a simple Tee shaped sweater you can knit for children in need. It was developed by a woman reader of Guideposts magazine and they handled the program before it got too big for them.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Namaste said:


> I am new to this blog, and I love it! I am wondering about knitting for charity. I have explored "Warm Up America", and they seem to be well stocked. Does anyone have any other ideas? At the moment, I am working alone on blankets and hats.
> Thank you for your input.


There are shelters for the homeless in every city. People who have never been homeless before have lost their homes. Entire families are homeless. The shelter I knit for takes in families and keeps them together so there is need for knitted things in all sizes. (I just knit anything and everything and never hav to worry about what size it ends up being because whatever it is, it's gonna fit someone!


----------



## Barbeevw (Dec 10, 2012)

So many wonderful ideas! I've done charity projects for over 50 years and have found giving locally works best for me because then I don't have to pay postage. Sometimes in the past the postage cost more than the product I'd made!

I just keep knitting and crocheting blankets and hats and sweaters and mittens and cocoons and it seems by the time my box is full someone lets me know about a need.

Did anyone mention your local fire dept? They can use small, colorful blankets to offer comfort as well as provide some warmth.

Keep on knitting!!!


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I knit for Master's Missions, we send sweaters, hats, scarves, gloves, donated coats to the orphanages. We have several ladies who have gone to the Ukraine with them. The pictures are so powerful..... PittyPat


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

I also make hats for seamen. They get sent to the Seaman Ministry that is in most harbors.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> My one biggest suggestion would be to donate locally, as the bigger charities get so much and your donations may not end up going where you wanted them to. I heard horror stories about the Pine Ridge Reservation-- dumping donations in dumpsters and people selling the items in yard sales. Hope that's not true, but the only way to be sure your stuff goes to charity is to find someplace local where you can see what goes on. I would think of nursing homes, where they need washcloths and lap robes and shawls, or a local crisis pregnancy center, where they can use all kinds of baby items. Sometimes hospitals take stuff for preemies, too. There are probably lots of needs right in your own hometown.


Have any of you visited Pine Ridge? I have. People live in the most extreme poverty. Alcoholism is rampant. Jobs are rare and hopelessness is everywhere. Summers are roasting hot and winters are extremely cold. I have never heard - or read - stories of the people discarding or selling items sent to them. Donating to Pine Ridge seems best if done through a responsible charity. Just sending volumes of items anywhere without knowing the need is silly. Try http://friendsofpineridgereservation.org/
or other reputable charities if you want to help Pine Ridge.


----------



## Barbeevw (Dec 10, 2012)

Namaste said:


> I intend to start a group soon. But for now, I am knitting while I sit with my dying husband. I wouldn't be able to commit to anything right now, as far as meetings are concerned.


My husband has been on Hospice care for almost a year. Knitting is so very comforting and relaxing, especially when I'm making things in happy colors for children or pastels for newborns.

Remember to breathe. When we are stressed, humans forget to breathe deeply and that contributes to the stress. So...be patient with yourself...and remember to breathe!


----------



## titan (Dec 23, 2012)

I knit for the local hospital birthing center (try to send home a knit blanket with every newborn)and you can also contact your local Elks organization. The Elks work
with veterans.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Check with the local churches and hospitals. I work with a group that donates to kids, cancer patients, and seniors thru a church.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

There are so many places to donate things to. I carry an extra hat or 2 in my bag when I go shopping. If I see someone in need of a hat I give it to them. It is always a surprise to me when I see the reaction on their face. Guess my point here is that in each town there are special needs for items that are warm, gently used or brand new. If you contact your local government I am sure they should have a list of where there are needs. Fire Departments, Police Departments, each use blankets for emergencies, plus small toys for children who are scared at traffic stops caused by accidents. 
Local schools, hospitals, libraries, nursing homes, the list is endless. Plus you will help people in your own town. It is such a nice thing to see someone wearing something you know you made. The Blessings we share today will return to you over and over again. 
Thank you for starting this topic to help others to see where to check to find a good home for their handy work.


----------



## montricot (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi, Namaste,
Depending on where you live, there are charities to knit for.
I knit chemo hats for adults and children. They go to two different locations. Some hospitals always welcome chemo hats or preemie hats and blankets (they are so very small!)
There are also churches here who collect hats, scarves and mittens for homeless children.
If you have a big heart and some time to knit, someone will always welcome your donations.
Happy knitting, and thanks on behalf of the folks you keep warm!
Anna


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

One group overlooked a lot are children needing chemo treatments. Cute, cute knitted caps are a big success with the kids!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Namaste said:


> I intend to start a group soon. But for now, I am knitting while I sit with my dying husband. I wouldn't be able to commit to anything right now, as far as meetings are concerned.


Namaste: My prayers and thoughts are with you as you go through this trying time. Please know that my arms are holding you giving you a 'big' hug. I wish I had joined this group before my hubby had his stroke last April. I would have remembered to take some knitting with me to help pass the time while he was sleeping. God Bless!


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Any warming center for the homeless, St Vincent de Paul, The Salvation Army, My Father's House. Some churches adopt an inner city school and make a store for the poor to shop in (free) Thanks for your charity work


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

BarbeevwMy husband has been on Hospice care for almost a year. Knitting is so very comforting and relaxing said:


> Barbeevw: Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers during this time. Hope you can feel my arms around you giving you a `big` hug. God Bless!


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

Namaste said:


> I am new to this blog, and I love it! I am wondering about knitting for charity. I have explored "Warm Up America", and they seem to be well stocked. Does anyone have any other ideas? At the moment, I am working alone on blankets and hats.
> Thank you for your input.


Hello and welcome to the Paradise forum! I've not read the other responses, tho there are pages and pages; so it is quite possible that all these suggestions might already be covered~~in which case, add mine to the consensus pile of good idea!

Altho I've donated for charities internationally and nationally, I prefer to donate here locally~~starting with my town, county, surrounding area, statewide, country region {by then, I'm usually adding to the queue of waiting intentions}. I do make exceptions, such as Knots of Love. So, I had to do some searching and make lists and contact folks and such and so forth til I found some organizations locally. Some websites for non~profit organizations say what it is they need. Some don't. Contact the appropriate folks within the organization to find out what they might need, what preferences they might have {fiber content, items, child/adult size, colors, etc; for instance, some organizations need soft fibers for delicate skin, with no~hole fabric, or masculine colors, or only neutral colors or adult sizes preferred or what not, depending on who their population served is}.

In my area, there are emergency response crews that need lapghans, afghans, personal care items such as washcloths, and comfort items etc for domestic calls and those whose houses have burnt down for whatever reason. We have several orphanages, boarding schools for foster kids, etc so there is always a need for something suitable for older kids like afghans, scarves, beanie hats, etc. Our regional United Way also coordinates the safe shelters for domestic abuse survivors, so that's an excellent place to start. Our local community center that serves lots of low~income families is constantly aware of folks in need.

Hospitals, nursing homes, assisted living, hospice, personal care homes, schools, senior citizen centers, churches who serve shut~ins and homeless, VA and returning soldiers, any non~profit which serves children, lots of options right in your own backyard.

I prefer to focus on my own area for several reasons, but the largest is because there is a need, everywhere. It may not always be visible on the surface, but it is there. Also, doing for those in my area helps to keep this in the forefront of my mind; so that I am aware of what is HERE and not just an abstract problem that exists elsewhere. "Think globally, act locally" is more than just a nifty slogan. Having been the recipient of services, it is important for me to pay it forward now that I am in the position to do so.

Recently, there was a woman in our very own Knitting Paradise group who brought a need to our attention; oregoncaro/Carolyn in Oregon has a daughter who uses the services at St Anne's in Birmingham {Alabama} {http://www.stanneshome.org/}. So keep your eyes open, there is no shortage of places to assist.

But the main thing is for you to find something that you enjoy doing, as you will be more likely to continue to do it. So if you enjoy making granny squares and other short & sweets, then find an outlet for that. If you prefer making shawls, lapghans, baby blankets~there are plenty of places for those items too! If you have a special effort that is near and dear, such as supporting those who have breast cancer, then get involved with that. If there is a population {such as Afghans for Afghans}that weighs on your heart and mind, then meet their needs. Oh, so many options, and yet we only have two hands at the maximum!

So, what's your passion and how does it dovetail into a need that's out there? You're wonderful for considering donating your time and attention, kudos to you! grins, debra


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Namaste said:


> I am new to this blog, and I love it! I am wondering about knitting for charity. I have explored "Warm Up America", and they seem to be well stocked. Does anyone have any other ideas? At the moment, I am working alone on blankets and hats.
> Thank you for your input.


www.reliefshare.org
www.reliefshare.org/wordpress
www.facebook.com/reliefshare


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And if you have a local food bank, see whether they will distribute hats, mittens, scarves, baby sweaters, etc. to their clients.
> 
> A small word of caution about food banks. My son gave his friend a ride to our local food bank. In his box of food was a beautiful crocheted baby blanket. This man is around 65 and retired, but because he has a 5 yr old daughter in his custody, they included the blanket. This man felt he had enough blankets and no baby, so he was going to throw it in the dumpster.My son, recognizing it as handmade, brought it to me. The guy could have easily shared it with someone in his low income apartment building, but to him it was trash.
> 
> I am so very sorry about your husband. I hope knitting helps a little to keep your mind occupied. I wish him peace


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Please contact your area salvation army or hospital and they can stear you of the needs. I just saw on tv last nite a mitten drive by the I think firedepartments.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Stitches from the Heart sends baby things to hospitals.


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi There!
I have been knitting charity item for decades now & primarily knit items for our local charity hospital in Dallas ( hats, booties, blankets, & sadly burial gowns); but get in line in your area and I'm sure tons of opportunities will pop up (usually with patterns included & often they will give delivery sites or pick ups). My church also sends items to 3rd world mission areas.
One thing for sure you will fill many hues of waitng times and carpools and receive much more than you ever give! It is truly a joy and a gift of love boths ways!!


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.knots-of-love.org, I heartily agree! Quick projects for such a good cause. Free patterns; yarn list and the founder, Christine, calling to tell you where your cap went as soon as she receives your hat. Do consider this great charity.


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

One of the charity groups I worked with used Meals on Wheels as a distribution tool. Everyone who received a meal also received some type of warm wear we had made. It varied from time to time so folks were not getting the same thing over and over.
I've also knitted for other groups but this one was close to my heart as I knew people in my own community were getting things they could use.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

wiremysoul said:


> Let's not forget animals in need. See if your local SPCA will accept kitty bedmats or cocoons (http://www.eilentein.com/2012/05/pesa.html), little stuffed toys, pet sweaters and dog bed blankets.


This blog does not exist! Did you get the correct link?


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree with this also hospitals for cancer patience I know when my father went through his treatments he was always cold & they had people making blankets & dropping them off for the patience to use so I recommend that also. No matter what you choose I bet they will be happy to have the stuff donated!



countryknitwit said:


> The hospitals for veterans for lap blankets, the local hospital for preemie hats. Also churches, salvation army. We have an organization in Chicago called the Night Ministry that goes out in the streets every night providing medical care, clothing, etc to the homeless on the streets. They are always looking for items. Local schools, kids are always losing hats, mittens. Food pantries/social service agencies can also provide suggestions. Project Linus also collects blankets for kids.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingforcharity.org/

Various organizations, patterns, etc.

Add yourself to their email.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

ceciliavillabona said:


> wiremysoul said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not forget animals in need. See if your local SPCA will accept kitty bedmats or cocoons (http://www.eilentein.com/2012/05/pesa.html), little stuffed toys, pet sweaters and dog bed blankets.
> ...


Try this one: http://www.eilentein.com/2012/05/pesa.html

Had to drop those ( ). Cute kittie bed / hidey hole. Scroll down for English version.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

Someone else mentioned The Ships Project and I also enjoy making hats for the military as well as blankets for the local animal shelter in Ann Arbor MI


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

Is there a yarn shop near you? They often have ongoing charity projects and act as a central collection point for donated items.


----------



## Chalkymac (Sep 13, 2012)

Bless you Namaste, you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers......


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I am organizing people to knit chemo hats, soft socks and afghans for Cancer survivors....


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Namaste said:


> I am new to this blog, and I love it! I am wondering about knitting for charity. I have explored "Warm Up America", and they seem to be well stocked. Does anyone have any other ideas? At the moment, I am working alone on blankets and hats.
> Thank you for your input.


The Ships Project makes hats for active duty service men and women


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Judy M said:


> http://www.knittingforcharity.org/
> 
> Various organizations, patterns, etc.
> 
> Add yourself to their email.


I would add to this excellent suggestion: They have, literally hundreds of charity sites, large and small -- locals, regional, national, world-wide. They also have hundreds of patterns, including many at every skill level.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> My one biggest suggestion would be to donate locally, as the bigger charities get so much and your donations may not end up going where you wanted them to. I heard horror stories about the Pine Ridge Reservation-- dumping donations in dumpsters and people selling the items in yard sales. Hope that's not true, but the only way to be sure your stuff goes to charity is to find someplace local where you can see what goes on. I would think of nursing homes, where they need washcloths and lap robes and shawls, or a local crisis pregnancy center, where they can use all kinds of baby items. Sometimes hospitals take stuff for preemies, too. There are probably lots of needs right in your own hometown.


I read this horror story too and it was true. Check with local hospitals for preemie needs, cancer clinics, women's shelters and so on. Lots of need out there. I've been knitting hats for the cancer hospital. There are lots of patients who can't afford to buy hats.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Have you thought about knitting hats, mittens and scarves to donate to local schools for children who are in need? I have a friend in New Hampshire who does this every winter and she's donated hundreds of items. She actually knits all year round for this. I've done it in the past, but I'm learning to weave so my knitting is somewhat limited. I've seen some of my work on kids in town and what a good feeling.Sometimes they don't even have a decent coat to wear with those hats and mittens.
I like to make them distinctive with stripes or some such so I can try to spot them later.


----------



## Waterfront (May 26, 2012)

We have a shawl ministry at our church. Our members knit, crochet, quilt shawls to be given to sick members of the parish. They are really appreciated.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

My heart is warmed to see so many of you donating to various charities, and especially helping those where you live. God bless all of you!! ♥

If any of you need free patterns to make for your various charities I have hundreds on my site and linked to my site too.

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com

babies and preemies
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/baby.html

There are also chemo caps, blankets, and many more items to warm and help,

Bev Q


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

Where are you located? I'm working on a project making blankets for our local hospital. They want to give them to people that need something to call their own. Maybe your local hospital would love to get some blankets.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Check out www.warmthforwarriors.com, too.


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

Mother Bear project, knit bears for aids orphans.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

We also have a local Clothes for Kids that provide school clothes for those less fortunate. I'm sure they would welcome hats, scarfs, mittens.


----------



## Barbeevw (Dec 10, 2012)

Not that many of us on this forum from Washington state. I used knit with a group at the Lynnwood Senior Center and we contributed several hundred hats, scarves, and other items every year to Clothes for Kids. I keep in touch (kinda) with Katherine, Donna, and Hazel from there. Your post brought back some nice memories. I now live in Marysville. With my husband in Hospice care and me being his primary caregiver, there isn't as much time to knit, but I manage to do some every day. It relaxes me and keeps me sane!


----------



## macbeth (Dec 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your husband. My heart goes out to you


----------



## stackstash (Dec 27, 2011)

ravelry has a number of Charity knitting sites eg afghans for afghans alwys post their needs which change from time to time


----------



## Kristine2001 (Dec 24, 2012)

Google 'Linus Project'. They knit and crochet blankets for children. Great organization and you don't need to have a group -- although its more fun to chat with friends while you knit. They will distribute or give suggestions about distributing the blankets.


----------



## Frantomma (Jan 7, 2012)

I belong to a group that knits for wool-aid. You can google them and get more info.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

You certainly are one amazing person to be thinking of others while dealing with your own issues! May you know that the thoughts and prayers of many are being sent your way. And may you find comfort in the projects and programs you choose to become involved with. God Bless....


----------



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

My thoughts & prayers are with you, Namaste. Hopefully you have HOSPICE for your dear husband. They will help him/you physically, spiritually & emotionally. They are there for the family as well as the one dying. Most Hospices will go wherever the person is: Home, Hospital, Skilled Nursing Facilities, Assisted Nursing Facilties & some even to the homeless shelters. 
Your local Hospice may also be able to help direct you in where to locally donate. Perhaps they would benefit from your generosity. The Hospice I work for has delivered lap blankets to clients in the past. 
I have made Bath Mitts for some of the people I have taken care of, too. (I'm the Bath Lady.) I just gave one of my clients a beatiful afghan (a little bigger than lap size) & she uses it all the time.
Whatever you do, I'm sure both you & the recipient will be blessed by it! Sometimes it's nice to be able to vary what is made. (Then I don't get tired of doing the same thing over & over.)


----------



## murphypaige27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Knots of Love.org is a great charity to knit hats etc for.
They donate hats free to cancer centers all overthe getUS and are local in Costa Mesa Ive been with them for a couple of years, We can always use all the help we can


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

Namaste said:


> I am new to this blog, and I love it! I am wondering about knitting for charity. I have explored "Warm Up America", and they seem to be well stocked. Does anyone have any other ideas? At the moment, I am working alone on blankets and hats.
> Thank you for your input.


Newborns in Need is a national org that makes for babies.
http://www.newbornsinneed.org/


----------



## nfrede (Aug 14, 2012)

My husband and I started fostering animals from our local no-kill animal shelter, and I learned that whenever they have them, they send a "blankie" with each cat or kitten, & puppy that is adopted, as well as using them in the kennels that they keep the animals in. Needless to say, they go through a lot of the small blankets. I made one blanket, & told them that if they ever had any yarn donated to them, I would be able to make more, so they added yarn to thier "wish list", in thier newsletter, and now I have more yarn than I will ever possibly be able to use, so if you want to do something that is really appreciated, try your local animal shelter.


----------



## Cartnick (Sep 3, 2012)

Check local churches for Prayer Shawl Ministries. Then you can have the company of others in doing charity work. I'm sure you will find a "knitch" for your work and kind heart.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

crisis units for battered women and children and no kill animal shelter for them to have an auction to raise $


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Try taking out the ")," from the end of the link:
http://www.eilentein.com/2012/05/pesa.html



ceciliavillabona said:


> wiremysoul said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not forget animals in need. See if your local SPCA will accept kitty bedmats or cocoons (http://www.eilentein.com/2012/05/pesa.html), little stuffed toys, pet sweaters and dog bed blankets.
> ...


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

Preemie hats for babies. Prayer Shawls for people at your church or place of worship. Hats and scarves for homeless people. I had a friend who took her supply of scarves and delivered them to the homeless near her right before Christmas. If you're near a Navy Base, Navy Relief provides sweaters and booties to babies born to E1s and E2s (the lowest ranks of enlisted sailors).


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I am amazed at how many of us knit for charity. Bless you all. What a great bunch.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

I love to knit "snowmen". They can be made small, large, whatever size you want. Then I knit little hats and scarfs to go on them. I use a yarn "X" for the eyes as glued on ones can come off. I just make a box full of them and then send them to a hospital, a charity or whatever. They're so easy to make and fast. If you need a pattern,just google "snowman knitting pattern" . Good use for stash as they don't take much yarn.
Namaste.....I'm so sorry for your situation right now! I pray that he can go easily and without pain!! Blessings to you both!


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

www.halosofhope.org shares hats with chemo patients at 400+ facilities nationwide.

You can knit or crochet hats of various sizes and gauges, using extra yarn or stash yarn, or trying new patterns and stitches as you choose. 

They would welcome your hats!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

ASK THE CHARITY HOW MANY GIFTS THEY GET CUZ SOME ARE OVERLOADED AND SOME DON'T GET ANY CHECK THEM OUT K?


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

I knit hats and mitts for a women's shelter and also knit baby blankets for women's shelter if they ave babies. Over the past two years I have knitted hundreds of pairs of mitts and scarves and this is all from let over yarn and they appreciate it so much

Happy knitting


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

One lady knitted for preemies at a Childrens Hospital. She was from Australia and everyone donated outfits to the hospitals and they gave them out to the preemies. Perhaps you can call and find out if they have a program like this



Namaste said:


> I am new to this blog, and I love it! I am wondering about knitting for charity. I have explored "Warm Up America", and they seem to be well stocked. Does anyone have any other ideas? At the moment, I am working alone on blankets and hats.
> Thank you for your input.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Namaste said:


> I am new to this blog, and I love it! I am wondering about knitting for charity. I have explored "Warm Up America", and they seem to be well stocked. Does anyone have any other ideas? At the moment, I am working alone on blankets and hats.
> Thank you for your input.


Check out PROJECT LINUS. I have been crocheting baby afghans for this national organization for over 25 years. It is a worthy cause and I am sure there is a chapter in your area. Good luck.
DeeDee from New Jersey


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

I and the ladies of our church knit for "Knit for Kids" that have given more that 500,000 sweaters to children throughout the world. World Vision now handles this charity, therefore they are the first on disaster areas, so these sweaters go everywhere.


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

Check out Square Circle forum. All they ask is that you make 8" squares. Doesn't matter if they are knit or crocheted. Then you send them to the address given, they have all the instructions, and they teach women to stitch them together for the orphaned or abandoned children. They have free patterns for sweaters, hats, and vest. The sweaters are made a little longer to cover swollen bellies. If anyone wants to make anything and send them to me, to package and send, I'll be happy to do it. It's a great way to try out a new pattern, or when your teaching someone to knit, have them practice on squares.


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

Bless you sweetheart..hope you have support. My thoughts are with you at this sad time. hugs x


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

For Namaste: Bless you sweetheart..hope you have support. My thoughts are with you at this sad time. hugs x


----------



## gcossairt (Jun 20, 2012)

Namaste said:


> I intend to start a group soon. But for now, I am knitting while I sit with my dying husband. I wouldn't be able to commit to anything right now, as far as meetings are concerned.


Namaste I am so sorry about your husband and I empathize with you. I was in the same situation 6 years ago and understand the uncertainty and difficulty in making commitments at this time. You will have time in the near future to do these things and they will be a blessing and comfort to you.


----------



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

knots of love makes chemo caps


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Will keep u and your family in my prayers.


----------



## kitkat6125 (Jan 15, 2013)

Namaste said:


> I am new to this blog, and I love it! I am wondering about knitting for charity. I have explored "Warm Up America", and they seem to be well stocked. Does anyone have any other ideas? At the moment, I am working alone on blankets and hats.
> Thank you for your input.


My friend knits hats for all the babies born at our hospital. They all wear these knitted hats (simple design) the whole time in the hospital.


----------



## SFCMommy (Dec 14, 2011)

A few years ago, my daughter gave me a wonderful book all about knitting for charity. I highly recommend, "Knitting for Peace: Making the World a Better Place One Stitch at a Time," by Betty Christiansen. My daughter knows I love to knit and to volunteer so the book was a perfect gift! There are thirteen patterns with information on 24 world-wide charity organizations including where to send your creations. Chose from preemie babies to military personnel to homeless to orphans to teenagers to animal shelters! There is something for everyone. When I'm between projects, I reach for this book and dig into my stash. Bless you for asking about charity knitting!


----------



## Loistheknitter (Jan 26, 2013)

I was just asked to donate hand made hats for the St. Baldricks cause. This organization sponsors events where people shave their heads for research, when they leave the event they are given a hat to keep their heads warm. You can check out their website; www.stbaldricks.org.


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

So many wonderfully charitable people on her, impressed 
Craftspeople truly are amongst the most generous...


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

*here!


----------



## knit one crochet too (Nov 16, 2011)

My charity is Marine Corps Kids. They collect baby items to give to the newborns of deployed soldiers. Great way to use up small scraps of yarn. They are on Facebook and also have a website.


----------



## dntucson911 (Jan 28, 2013)

Namaste, my thoughts and prayers are with you. I am struck by your heart - thinking of others in your own time of need. Bless you both.


----------



## macbeth (Dec 2, 2012)

I foster cats and kittens for Cats Protection in the far North of Scotland, UK and am always looking for fundraising ideas. Has anyone anything to do with cats that we could copy. Many thanks. Have 2 x 11 week old kittens at present who are very shy. They do not bite or scratch, but do hiss. These are the kittens/cats we want to help to go into a normal home and we have to think of fundraising ideas to raise money to help cats/kittens like these. All ideas really gratefully accepted. Fundraising at car boot sales start at end of March.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Have what we call bake sales. Sell cookies, cakes cupcakes, etc. Or a large yardsale


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

How about knitting up cat toys to sell. They are small and quick to make and if you are wanting to attract people willing to support a cat charity then you are more likely to find that support amongst cat owners. Try these for starters:

http://www.battersea.org.uk/about_us/whats_new/cat_knitting.html

Good Luck.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Spaghetti dinner? Big yard sale - several join together. Badges? Any sewers in the group? Cool neckties to wear during the summer. something with catnip in it?


----------



## macbeth (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you so much, Greanise, for these great ideas. Have printed them off and will start knitting them tonight.

Thinking of stopping selling bric-a-brac on our stalls, as, as well as being bulky to carry around, it is just not selling. Folks are looking for 'useful' things and seem to be de-cluttering themselves, so do not want to buy extra household goods.


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

macbeth said:


> Thank you so much, Greanise, for these great ideas. Have printed them off and will start knitting them tonight.
> 
> Thinking of stopping selling bric-a-brac on our stalls, as, as well as being bulky to carry around, it is just not selling. Folks are looking for 'useful' things and seem to be de-cluttering themselves, so do not want to buy extra household goods.


You are very welcome..  
I think many of us are a bit strapped these days or 'downsizing', so you are right that household items seem to be in abundance...personally I buy things for the home from local charity shops. 
People do still tend to lavish time and money on their pets though (and children lol) so you should be well supported in your worthy venture. If you crochet (or have chunky yarn and large needles) then maybe cosy 'cat basket' blankets could be feasible in the time you have (you could embroider them with the words 'Cat', 'Meow', 'Purr' etc in large letters with chain stitch perhaps to make them look more 'designer' and of course a few novelty cat hats may attract attention. 

A couple more links to save you time...hope they may be useful.

http://www.facebook.com/notes/melissas-crochet-patterns/mini-cheeseburger-cat-toy/423124997724413

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80204AD.html

http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474978170063

http://barbsz-lifeisgood.blogspot.com/2009/10/witch-hat-for-pets.html

Happy knitting/crocheting


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Namaste said:


> I intend to start a group soon. But for now, I am knitting while I sit with my dying husband. I wouldn't be able to commit to anything right now, as far as meetings are concerned.


Namaste, hugs and prayers.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

This charity is near and dear to my heart. We knit socks for deployed soldiers. If you are a beginner, Kim also takes washclothes and hats(out of 100% wool no acrylic for soldiers) She has regulation pattern available for beanie hat pattern.

http://socksforsoldiersinc.com/


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Soldiers' Helpers also collect wool helmet liners, scarves, etc.
http://www.soldiershelpers.com/
http://soldiershelpers.blogspot.com/

They also collect personal care products (especially for women), expired coupons, cards, candy, purchased white socks, etc. Get on their mailing list if you would like to help with various items.

[email protected] <[email protected]>


----------



## VioletX07 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

